# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Tom Seeley Bee-Lining

## prakel

This is one cool video:




> One method of locating a colony of wild bees is called bee lining. In this video, we will join Prof. Tom Seeley as he tries to locate a wild colony of honey bees. He catches bees foraging on goldenrod and aster, feeds them concentrated sugar solution and determines the direction that they fly as they return to their colony. By painting identifying marks on some bees, he is able to measure their round trip time to get an estimate of the distance to the colony. With direction and distance established, he moves closer. Then, watching the bees, sees that they are living in a dead tree.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...YQjcq5Tr_k3kAQ
> 
> *Bee Lining: The Craft of Bee Hunting*

----------


## fatshark

It's a great book as well. Typical Seeley ... a compelling mix of anecdote and science. I got a copy as an early Christmas present to myself. In April.

----------


## Greengage

Thanks for that, Im going to make one of these gadgets as it will help me locate bumblebee nests too. I really enjoyed that I hope this book will be in my christmas sock.

----------


## prakel

> I hope this book will be in my christmas sock.


Never entrust the purchase of good bee books to someone else -they too often get sidetracked!!

----------


## fatshark

> Thanks for that, Im going to make one of these gadgets as it will help me locate bumblebee nests too. I really enjoyed that I hope this book will be in my christmas sock.


Is it the best way to locate bumbles? I don't think I've heard people like Dave Goulson discuss it.

----------


## Thymallus

> Never entrust the purchase of good bee books to someone else -they too often get sidetracked!!


Concur with that. 
My last Xmas bee book metamorphosed into one of those Christmas jumper thing's.

----------


## Greengage

Re the Book afraid it does not work like that here santa always gets whats on the letter not a problem.
Maybe its not the best way to locate bumblebe nesting sites but..
1. It will be a bit of fun.
2. It might work better than the dog "Toby" it cost him a fortune to train

----------


## prakel

> It will be a bit of fun


This little site looks interesting too:

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...PL90vRoBEgSRdA
*Beelining.org (aka beehunting.com)*

----------


## fatshark

Interesting find prakel. I think that Seeley comments on the accuracy (or not) of triangulation methods. For example, they'd surely fly around the water in the image posted ...?

When out walking in the hills above my house this summer I kept a good lookout for honey bees on big patches of suitable forage like rosebay willow herb. Despite knowing of a few hives within a mile or two I saw very few bees. Seeley makes a point about having suitable conditions in terms of available forage - maybe there was more than enough closer to home? I also suspect that there are very few feral colonies in my area. Nevertheless, a beelining box is on the list of things to make. Or you can buy them.

----------


## prakel

> buy them.


They've always, point blank, refused to ship to the UK when I've enquired about odds and ends, so may require a middleman. Wouldn't be as much fun as making our own either!

----------


## Greengage

they dont look too hard to make, 4" high by approx 12" long rectangular box.  inside use plywood for the slots and a bit of OMF floring for rear if no glass available.

----------


## fatshark

$45 when compared with the satisfaction of creating your own masterpiece together with the scar tissue to prove it ... a no brainer  :Wink:

----------


## Greengage

This could be a bit of fun for kids, teaching them about maths and natural history only Americans can think of these games.
http://bee-quick.com/reprints/500.pdf

----------

